# Show Off Your Observation Hive



## nickermire

Hi all,

I was looking at building an observation hive and have had poor luck finding many pictures of the homemade ones.. I've read about ideas and places to buy them, but what I'd really like to see is some detailed (maybe opening and closing them) pictures of handy man observation hives.

Please feel free to share. 

I'll continue to scour the net as well.


----------



## Specialkayme

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,30161.0.html

Plenty of pics in that one!


----------



## MrHappy

If you do a search on this site there are already tons of treads... The one I like best was the all glass Lang Hive liked here, but there are lots of others.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ss-Langstroth-Hive/page3&highlight=glass+hive


----------



## DC Bees

Bonterra sells plans for around $30.00the plans are easy to understand and you can choose which hive to build.I made the circle view here's a pic.
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01913.jpg


----------



## Lauri

I bought a half whisky barrel to make into a OB hive. Cut in half vertically, not horizontally. I'll have to make an unusually shaped frame for the glass door to fit the opening, but it should be amazing, very large and somewhat like a tree hive with the shape of it. I plan to build it next month. I'll take photos as I am working on it and post them for you to view if it turns out well.
I made quite a few OB mini mating nucs. I have been getting a lot of questions about these and already made a few posts about them. If you didn't already see them look here:

http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/...w&current=ae987fc6.pbw&mediafilter=slideshows

Just cover the window with foam poster board for darkness and insulation.









[/IMG]Here you see a shorter frame with queen cups in front of the window. Protect them and watch them hatch. Your last hatching cell will be your youngest larva grafted-possible the best queen of the bunch


----------



## nickermire

Lauri said:


> I bought a half whisky barrel to make into a OB hive. Cut in half vertically, not horizontally. I'll have to make an unusually shaped frame for the glass door to fit the opening, but it should be amazing, very large and somewhat like a tree hive with the shape of it. I plan to build it next month. I'll take photos as I am working on it and post them for you to view if it turns out well.


I can't wait to see!



DC Bees said:


> Bonterra sells plans for around $30.00the plans are easy to understand and you can choose which hive to build.I made the circle view here's a pic.
> http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i418/DCBees/DSC01913.jpg


I've seen designs of that brand. They really do look nice! I was thinking something a little more mobile maybe even out of 2x4s.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Barrel of Bees

Here's mine. It's made from a wine barrel & sits in my dining room.
Not sure how to post pics here so here's a video slides how:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhds_U79Is0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Charlie B

B of B,

That is a sweet OB hive, Good video!


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Nice video. Not sure of the outcome but, nice video well done.


----------



## chas10

Here is mine I just built from Bonterra plans, 10 frame double wide swing-view. Going to stick a package on drawn out frames in it this spring.


----------



## nickermire

I watched that barrel video, Barrel of Bees. Very nice and unique. That's what this is all about! Any one have any honey display cases?


----------

